# Free mini shaker?



## Hawar (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello

Does any one know a site that gives a free mini shakers with some of their orders?

Looking for one just like that.



I'm not sure what size they are, but they're the smaller ones that I'm looking for.

cheers.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Theproteinworks give a shaker with every order mate, as long as your order is at least a 1kg bag

I actually really like their shakers


----------



## Hawar (Mar 8, 2009)

Cheers.

Wouldn't mind actually if there's a store somewhere that sells them, would much rather not order if I can get the mini shaker on it's own.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

You want to buy a mini shaker?

SEARCH ON GOOGLE MINI SHAKER


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah but you just asked if they gave a free shaker with there order. make your mind up mate.


----------



## Hawar (Mar 8, 2009)

Any option.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah just order something!!!


----------



## Hawar (Mar 8, 2009)

If someone knows a shop (ie, holland and barrett) that sell them, then it would be better.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG just look on line mate.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Hawar said:


> If someone knows a shop (ie, holland and barrett) that sell them, then it would be better.


Are you taking the p!ss?

1. The photo that you have linked HAS A WEBSITE ON THE SHAKER

2. You've asked on here where to get a A MINI SHAKER free with an order now you want to buy one instead

3. You said you don't know what size it is, but you know what they are called lol

You must be a troll


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Theproteinworks give a shaker with every order mate, as long as your order is at least a 1kg bag
> 
> I actually really like their shakers





sckeane said:


> You want to buy a mini shaker?
> 
> SEARCH ON GOOGLE MINI SHAKER





andyhuggins said:


> yeah but you just asked if they gave a free shaker with there order. make your mind up mate.





sckeane said:


> Are you taking the p!ss?
> 
> 1. The photo that you have linked HAS A WEBSITE ON THE SHAKER
> 
> ...


Admit it though....have you looked for the site on the shaker? I automatically looked for the site when I clicked the picture. Maybe that was the OP's plan???


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Admit it though....have you looked for the site on the shaker? I automatically looked for the site when I clicked the picture. Maybe that was the OP's plan???


Lol Ah I see..... I didn't look no as I've used that site before


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Lol Ah I see..... I didn't look no as I've used that site before


But you would of had you not used before?? More traffic for the site more money from advertisements.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> But you would of had you not used before?? More traffic for the site more money from advertisements.


Hawar the Bastards trying to trick psychology me lol


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> But you would of had you not used before?? More traffic for the site more money from advertisements.


But yes, I would of


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm not sure what you're even asking anymore! :confused1:


----------

